

Some Lisp Machine Minutia - l0stman
http://funcall.blogspot.com/2009/04/some-lisp-machine-minutia.html

======
blasdel
Bravo! It's so rare to see someone discuss a language's closures precisely,
with implementation details, and no handwaving.

A lot of the time people use the word to refer to all first-order functions,
and in a wishy-washy manner that ignores the radical differences between real-
world implementations.

------
harshavr
Has anyone here installed a lisp machine emulator on a linux pc? I am
wondering where to get the source from. The unlambda page, which according to
google hosts the code, seems to be down.

~~~
blasdel
A couple years ago when I was in school, one of my faculty members got his DEC
Alpha workstation with Tru64 shipped out to him from his old job, and I tried
to get the original OpenGenera port running:
[http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3769989/Symbolics_Open_Gener...](http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3769989/Symbolics_Open_Genera_2.0_for_Alpha_-
_complete_package_with_Lisp) \-- unfortunately it was running a too-old
version of Tru64, and even though I found media for the latest version, it has
hardware-tied licenses. Trying to crack it seemed like a time-pit.

Fortunately, people figured out how to get it to run on x86-64 Linux:
<http://www.advogato.org/person/johnw/diary/12.html>

~~~
harshavr
thanks! the links seems really helpful

------
abstractbill
Great post. I love reading about Lisp Machine history. I'll probably have to
give in to temptation and get one some day...

